# Flat Bands Braided?



## safeside (May 30, 2012)

I am very happy to say that I found this site and have been very busy, learning. It is my goal to make some slingshots for Christmas gifts. Having said all of that, I was wondering if you took 3 flat bands and braided them together, what would the results be. Could the power be increased? Would it function similiar to a tube? Someone else must have thought of this, but I couldn't find a post on the subject.

Many thanks for all the knowledge I have gained
safeside


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the braids may look cool but won't have any appreciable effect. Think about running straight or zig-zagging. The bands when straight have little to impede retraction where as a woven band has impediments.

I don't have any scientific proof but I will be real surprised if my surmise is wrong. But I have had incorrect assumptions about latex before.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would also suggest that band life would be reduced. There would be a lot of friction from the bands rubbing against each other, and that will reduce the life of the bands. Just speculation on my part. By all means, give it a try and let us know how it works for you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright then. Who wants to do the research? LOL Maybe the guy who raised the question LOL


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

As Charles stated friction will cause life span and tangleing problems.. simple layers or a fold tie will be more appropriate


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I aim using the thin line of the band. So braided is a no go for me. Plus what would the desire be? Just looking cool or? ... To me a nice clean flat band looks best.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just noticed your new to the forum safeside. WELCOME ABOARD!!!


----------



## safeside (May 30, 2012)

Okay, not to sure about the advantages. I would have to agree, in theory, the friction created by expanding and decreasing the braid would be.....ugly!

Thanks for the replies, I think, I will forgo the R & D. Probably use the Target, embark latex.

Safeside


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> I think the braids may look cool but won't have any appreciable effect. Think about running straight or zig-zagging. The bands when straight have little to impede retraction where as a woven band has impediments.
> 
> I don't have any scientific proof but I will be real surprised if my surmise is wrong. But I have had incorrect assumptions about latex before.


i agree with you Ray! they would rub together, wear quicker.....................


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I don't have any scientific proof but I will be real surprised if my surmise is wrong. But I have had incorrect assumptions about latex before.


_*. . .What!!!? *_








(Couldn't resist.)


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/another_flatband_attachment_on_dankung_about1017.html

Someone has the same issue back to 2010 at Melchior's forum.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

ssurley only one would brake at a time so it would last longer eventually wouldnt it ??

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Would talc or bady powder help reduce the friction?


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

safeside said:


> Okay, not to sure about the advantages. I would have to agree, in theory, the friction created by expanding and decreasing the braid would be.....ugly!
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I think, I will forgo the R & D. Probably use the Target, embark latex.
> 
> Safeside


the target brand is pretty good!! i've used it before on a couple and really like the black!!


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

SAFESIDE, I THINK THAT YOU ASKED A GOOD QUESTION. HOWEVER AS CHARLES SAID ABOUT FRICTION AND BAND WEAR. I THINK THAT THERE WOULD BE GREATER AIR FRICTION ALSO. KEEP THINKING AND TAKE CARE.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

it wouldn't actually wear out faster. it would wear out slower. the same as with rope or fabric or the like. the forces at play would be in distributed in all directions and weak points in one strand will get help from the other etc. the problem is that this distribution makes it less efficient and the bigger problem is that the release of the potential energy will not be as linear. however the result will still fall within what a human can handle so it will work. no real advantage.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

ifix said:


> it wouldn't actually wear out faster. it would wear out slower. the same as with rope or fabric or the like. the forces at play would be in distributed in all directions and weak points in one strand will get help from the other etc. the problem is that this distribution makes it less efficient and the bigger problem is that the release of the potential energy will not be as linear. however the result will still fall within what a human can handle so it will work. no real advantage.


? sorry mate, but rubber isn't used in a slingshot like a rope is used... sure a braded rope can say hold a load off the ground, yea great its strong, but it doesn't stretch over 5x its slack length, then have enough energy to repel back with significant energy from heat produced in it... its this friction, retraction that wears rubber, usually at contact points...


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

there is friction. but friction would be present if it was one solid piece of rubber or three straight bands. and both these setups will eventually break. the bands are not sliding against each other. they are essentially moving in the same direction. the friction produced between strands from contact would be negligible compared to what is generated overall unless you're repeating this at a very fast rate. and it would be distributed over a larger surface area.

to visualize this think of three bands braided but the ends are straight so that no friction from contact is generated. all things being equal, where would they break? I think no one will guess the middle of the braided part. a lot will guess at the ties as you mention.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

I BELIEVE THAT ANYTHING THAT IS SMOOTHE WILL PASS THROUGH THE AIR FASTER. WITH THE BRAIDED BAND THERE WOULD BE MANY TINY POCKETS THAT WOULD CAUSE EXTRA DRAG WHEN FIRED. IT WOULD PROBABLY NOT AMOUNT TO VERY MUCH. MY 2 CENTS WORTH THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY.


----------

